
Tesla's Tower of Power - nickb
http://www.damninteresting.com/?&p=703
======
nazgulnarsil
_In essence, Tesla's global power grid was designed to "pump" the planet with
electricity which would intermingle with the natural telluric currents that
move throughout the Earth's crust and oceans. At the same time, towers like
the one at Wardenclyffe would fling columns of raw energy skyward into the
electricity-friendly ionosphere fifty miles up. To tap into this energy
conduit, customers' homes would be equipped with a buried ground connection
and a relatively small spherical antenna on the roof, thereby creating a low-
resistance path to close the giant Earth-ionosphere circuit._

0_0 we should build another one!

